# Airport Queue Hack



## valternativas

Hi guys,
I work outside of MIA Airport and overheard some Uber drivers at the corner cafeteria, candidly claiming how they hacked the airport queue system and are making up to a thousand dollars a day. 
By what I heard, it’s something like this:

They use a fake gps app to place their location inside the FIFO zone. 
They wait their turn in line until it’s their turn to get a request.
When they get a request, they accept it, turn of their fake GPS and go to pick up the passenger. 
After pickup, they start their ride and here is the trick!!
When they start the ride, they turn their device airplane mode to on, and drive the rider to the destination. 
At the destination, they turn the airplane mode off, end the ride, rate the passenger and in under 5-7 seconds, “fly” their car back to the FIFO zone with the fake gps app.
Surprise!! They are back in the queu position they had before leaving the airport, and instant ride!!
Just rinse and repeat after that!
Works best if you drive LuxSUV biiig money!

Well, I hope everyone can use this to make money!


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

If this works and I assume it doesn't and if they don't get deactivated for cheating, it is the equivalent to having first position in the airport queue. So after they drop off they have to drive back to the airport again for the pickup. How is that generating $1k/day? What if the airport pings them and they are 15 min away?

I think they were taking the piss.


----------



## valternativas

These guys drove the expensive ubers



ShinyAndChrome said:


> If this works and I assume it doesn't and if they don't get deactivated for cheating, it is the equivalent to having first position in the airport queue. So after they drop off they have to drive back to the airport again for the pickup. How is that generating $1k/day? What if the airport pings them and they are 15 min away?
> 
> I think they were taking the piss.


Well, I think they drive back like 15-20 mins and get another ride immediately. They were ranting about how slow it was on the streets and how much easier it was to come back to a guaranteed ride.


----------



## sthriftybroke

Wasn't there just a convo on here about how a bunch of people got deactivated for doing this?


----------



## Oscar Levant

valternativas said:


> Hi guys,
> I work outside of MIA Airport and overheard some Uber drivers at the corner cafeteria, candidly claiming how they hacked the airport queue system and are making up to a thousand dollars a day.
> By what I heard, it's something like this:
> 
> They use a fake gps app to place their location inside the FIFO zone.
> They wait their turn in line until it's their turn to get a request.
> When they get a request, they accept it, turn of their fake GPS and go to pick up the passenger.
> After pickup, they start their ride and here is the trick!!
> When they start the ride, they turn their device airplane mode to on, and drive the rider to the destination.
> At the destination, they turn the airplane mode off, end the ride, rate the passenger and in under 5-7 seconds, "fly" their car back to the FIFO zone with the fake gps app.
> Surprise!! They are back in the queu position they had before leaving the airport, and instant ride!!
> Just rinse and repeat after that!
> Works best if you drive LuxSUV biiig money!
> 
> Well, I hope everyone can use this to make money!


Nothing new about this, it's been around for quite awhile now. and even if you did back to back trips ( I've had days that good in San Diego, especially when a big convention of say, 30,000 arrive to town ) the most I would do is about $250. I'm not seeing $1k per day, that' nuts.

By the way, You'll risk deactivation if they catch you. A lot of the Black/SUV guys are getting in to trouble here, I'm told, for using those fake gps apps.

In my city, it's not used hardly for X, and the reason is the queue moves quite rapidly, so there's not much incentive to use it. However, all of the Black cars use them, their line moves a lot slower, as do the Select & XL.

I'll tell you this, there are guys like me at the airport who don't appreciate cheaters, they are taking money out of honest drivers pockets.


----------



## keb

That is a lot of dead miles


----------



## JadeSti

Been doing it’s for a while now, not 1k a day but 300-500 a day yes because of the long trips that’s all I can say.


----------



## JimKE

valternativas said:


> Hi guys,
> I work outside of MIA Airport and overheard some Uber drivers at the corner cafeteria, candidly claiming how they hacked the airport queue system and are making up to a thousand dollars a day.
> By what I heard, it's something like this:
> 
> They use a fake gps app to place their location inside the FIFO zone.
> They wait their turn in line until it's their turn to get a request.
> When they get a request, they accept it, turn of their fake GPS and go to pick up the passenger.
> After pickup, they start their ride and here is the trick!!
> When they start the ride, they turn their device airplane mode to on, and drive the rider to the destination.
> At the destination, they turn the airplane mode off, end the ride, rate the passenger and in under 5-7 seconds, "fly" their car back to the FIFO zone with the fake gps app.
> Surprise!! They are back in the queu position they had before leaving the airport, and instant ride!!
> Just rinse and repeat after that!
> Works best if you drive LuxSUV biiig money!
> 
> Well, I hope everyone can use this to make money!


Cafeterias in Miami can certainly be interesting places...and I'm sure this is true (well, maybe except for the $1,000/day part). But a couple of random observations:

Those guys are sipping Cafe Cubano at the cafe window -- not driving for the big bucks like they claim to be doing. 
They're running their macho mouths...but they're waiting like everyone else.
In addition to them sitting across the street, there are a dozen LuxSUV's sitting in the TNC lot, also waiting.
These geniuses are talking about -- wait for it -- _airport rides_.
LMAO. And those Uber lease payments are sure gonna get tough on these rocket surgeons!


----------



## Strange Fruit

valternativas said:


> After pickup, they start their ride and here is the trick!!
> When they start the ride, they turn their device airplane mode to on, and drive the rider to the destination.
> At the destination, they turn the airplane mode off, end the ride, rate the passenger and in under 5-7 seconds, "fly" their car back to the FIFO zone with the fake gps app.


Why us airplane mode "the trick"? Isn't the gps app the trick to being in the queue while u drive back? They turn airplane off again when they drop off, so what's the point? And wouldn't that pay u for a shorter distance, like a straight line from AtoB rather than the actual route u took?


----------



## Nessa117

Well considering Mia is the melting pot of America's "trash" it's should never be surprising to hear about unethical behavior for the gain of a buck. Seriously there isn't a politician or officer that's not on someone's payroll so why should the citizens have morals? Well since "I'M" from MIA and do as the Romans do I would know - If Uber didn't continue to increase the cost of the ride while decreasing the payout to the driver's they wouldn't have to use such measures of ingenuity to make money.


----------

